# Electro Harmonix MIG 50 (Sovtek reissue)



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

So here is a new EHX amp that I didn't see anybody cover during the actual NAMM show.

It's a reissue of the Sovtek amp of the same name from the 90s.






What I found interesting was that he said it will be "quite affordable".

It seems to be the year for pedal companies to issue amps. Wampler has one too called the _Bravado_. Great name that - in the long tradition of braggadocio amp names. Such as the: Deluxe, Special, Custom, Custom-Special, Deluxe Custom Special (OK I made up that last one). Actually, I think I should trademark the name _Braggadocio _(TM) as my new amp design.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They better hope they price it the same as what the originals go for now, or why bother? 

I have a buddy with a MIG 50 and he loves it.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Pretty legendary amp in the stoner and heavy rock circle. I've been googling daily to see some more info but nothing so far


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd not heard about this amp until this re-issue. Love to play one though. I wonder if L&M will bring them in.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Budda said:


> They better hope they price it the same as what the originals go for now, or why bother?
> 
> I have a buddy with a MIG 50 and he loves it.


They had a list price at the end of the video of $765.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

mister.zed said:


> I'd not heard about this amp until this re-issue. Love to play one though. I wonder if L&M will bring them in.


they are rare-ish...and i believe i've heard prone to breakdown...



mister.zed said:


> Great name that - in the long tradition of braggadocio amp names. Such as the: Deluxe, Special, Custom, Custom-Special, Deluxe Custom Special (OK I made up that last one). Actually, I think I should trademark the name _Braggadocio _(TM) as my new amp design.


this is a Custom Deluxe Special...does that count??

Fender Custom Shop Custom Deluxe Stratocaster Special - Emerald Green Transparent


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

It totally counts.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Those Mig 50's were pretty cool. I'm glad to see the reissue. Great review.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

I had a Model 001 Mig 50, where they incorrectly labelled the one knob "presense". It was a very nice sounding amp, but was entirely too quiet for me. It had a PPIMV and even with that totally opened, both inputs chained together with a splitter, and both channel volumes at 10 it was too quiet... Maybe the MV mod killed the overall volume? Either way I had to get rid of it because it couldn't even keep up at jams. 
If the new one is louder & doesn't have the same internal problems as the Sovtek's I would think it's surely worth $750 though. Great tone!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Any updates on these? The only place I see them is on eBay (at 575 USD). Wondering if anyone in Canada is stocking them? Or if any board members have had a chance to test drive one?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

It's nice to see someone putting out a no frills tube head.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Daniel, there had to have been something wrong with yours - I remember those things having a reputation as paint peelers, loud amps.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Anything new on these? I'm yet to see one in a store.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I tried one in NJ, at low volume. I liked it but didnt feel I got a full idea of it. At the price, might as well check it out.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I was watching a youtube vid recently and noticed Josh at JHS must kinda like the Sovteks. Or he got a good deal. Like cheaper than wallpaper kinda good.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Resurrecting an old thread, but these are FINALLY readily available. Axe and you shall receive stocks them, and so does Long and McQuade now. I got mine earlier this month. 

With my attenuator (brake lite) it's totally reasonable for fun/loudish home playing. Without the attenuator I can rattle the basement with headroom to spare. 

I didn't need an amp, especially not a big one, but I've wanted a Sovtek since I was a teenager. Build quality seems rock solid (a nice change), and it does the bassman/plexi thing as described. I am really surprised by the Normal channel -- a lot of the players I've heard of use the bright channel exclusively. I do prefer the bright channel at volume, but the normal channel is a lot more useful when I'm using pedals for gain. 

Not using it much right now as I'm waiting for a cab from Derrick Bell to pair with some Weber 10s I picked up on here. Still thrilled to have it and find it pretty much as-advertised.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

markxander said:


> a lot of the players I've heard of use the bright channel exclusively. I do prefer the bright channel at volume, but the normal channel is a lot more useful when I'm using pedals for gain.


Neat how that works out. The only difference between the Normal and Bright channels is the 470pfd cap (green high-lighted component):


----------

